# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Kandidaat voor een neurostimulator na inplanten van een proefstimulator

## rudyke55

Rudy wonend te kruibeke Oost-Vlaanderen belgiè.
58 jaar , Al van in 1995 problemen met mijn voeten ( veneuse ulcussen ) 6 centimeter groot , daarna nog suiker ( diabetes ) bijgekregen.
Al van 1998 op invaliditeit, getrouwd en twee kinderen en vier kleinkinderen.

----------

